# H20 GTG



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

Me and some of the people from newbeetle.org are planing on a gtg at h20 this year as far as I know. hears the link http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...39366
hope to see a lot of you there






















Its official on sept. 28th at 5pm at the OC convention center all are welcome weather your a NB or not.


_Modified by VR6BUG at 7:35 AM 9-10-2007_


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

wish i lived up north some times....
down here we dont have to worry about winter wheels....its always summer here in florida compared to the New England area


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (eurobubble)*

update at top


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

update up top


----------



## SQJettaIV (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

ill be attending h20 w/ chapter 11 dubs (local charlotte area dubs)


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (SQJettaIV)*

Bring them to the gtg on friday if your down then


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

is anyone registered for the WILD class? I never been to h20 would like to see which cars are registered for WILD


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

I will meet you guys at the civic center!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (SMOOTH)*

I am in the wild class. hears my car. What class are you in? The GTG is at the Roland E. Powell Convention Center 4001 Coastal Highway Ocean City, MD 21842


















_Modified by VR6BUG at 12:48 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

decisions decisions..... hmmm
mild or wild hmmm


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

If you want a for sure win Id go mild, you'd smoke the competition. I know of three other VR beetle spoused to be coming to H20 this year. but winning isn't everything. Its about havening a good time


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

Its not about winning or losing its actually a little bit funny to me that you think i should go for mild class when for ex @ waterfest they will not allow me in the mod 1 category which is the same as h20 mild from my understanding. They always put me in mod2 next to all vr6 beetles and sc ones. I suppose the show isnt based entirely on which engine you have, so even if 100 vr beetles show makes no difference.
Does anyone know their point system and what is being judged at what percentage?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

I'm not telling you to do the mild class I thought you want to take home a plaque for shure, Im not saying you couldn't win in the wild class. There was a beetle there last year with shaved door handles in mild but its your call. Id be honed to have your car next to mine in the wild class, its exactly what I wanted to to look like but then I found the RSi kit. Go to http://www.h2ointernational.com/show.car.info.html there is a detailing seminar that if your a first timer you don't want to miss. If you want to GTG and hang out Ill pm u my number. Two black beetle together would be sick to see rolling around together.










_Modified by VR6BUG at 3:21 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

I just found out engine=10pts, exterior =10pts etc...
So you could have a stock 2.0 in wild and still beat the vr guys


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

cool come join the wild bugs


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

This is happening on Friday at 5 at the OC convention Center all are welcome no matter what you drive


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Some tough competition! I would have hardest time choosing between both of your cars.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

In.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

cool Ill see u there


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

i'll be in wild due to the spinny thing I added to my motor, even though the rest of my car isn't that wild.
doesn't matter, im there for the parking spot.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*

represent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Any of u guys bringing down a tent?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

i'm trying to, but I need to convince someone else in the caravan to haul it since it doesn't fit in the car with the rear cross brace.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_i'm trying to, but I need to convince someone else in the caravan to haul it since it doesn't fit in the car with the rear cross brace.

Which cross brace do you have?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (r0nd3L)*

the josh smith special ... I made one out of some aluminum square stock and plate.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*

This year is going to be sick. Tons of beetles are coming.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

sooooo much to do before Friday morning.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*

Amen, sista Josh.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_This year is going to be sick. Tons of beetles are coming.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

I'm just going to clean my car a little bit, tape up the front end. I dont think i'm going to go crazy cleaning like for waterfest. I think h20 is more laid back, i never been to h20 but thats what i heard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

i still have my lovely paint scuffs on the front of my car. Every time i paint it someone hits it within a month, so i have given up for a little while so I can sort the motor out.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*

I was just reading the h20 threads and theres major construction going on so those of you with lowered and fresh paint be carefull.
I'm taping my car for the first time


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

Loose show tangent, grabbed this pic from the Waterwagens show, ne1 know whose NB this is?


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Ah, I wish'd I didn't have to sell off my old 02 (nicknamed Charlie). You guys make me miss being part of the round for a reason crew.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

Thats paul's car. OR old car ... not sure. Was 185/Turbo on the org a while back.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

Why does that dude have a large pole coming out of his ass?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Thats paul's car. OR old car ... not sure. Was 185/Turbo on the org a while back.

Oh yeah, I see the hood scoop now. So WTF is that on the back hatch?


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_represent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Any of u guys bringing down a tent?

Yeah I'll have a tent. I'll be over with the stock crowd though, but feel free to pull up a chair.
Last show in stock, yessss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Yeah I'll have a tent. I'll be over with the stock crowd though, but feel free to pull up a chair.
Last show in stock, yessss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YAY i get to meet org people










_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Oh yeah, I see the hood scoop now. So WTF is that on the back hatch?









looks like a spoiler


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_looks like a spoiler









ding ding.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
ding ding.

Which one? Looks more like one of those 'wave' bus stop benches they have in Oahu.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (Billsbug)*

RSF Spoiler from strictly foreign ...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*

it goes hand in hand with those wheels


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

yeah, he never swapped them up. Same wheels from the beginning ... circa 1999.


----------



## allibug (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: H20 GTG (VR6BUG)*

Sorry I've not been on here in a while guys. I've been busy at work and.... the Bug was wrecked last Thursday. It was parked in front of my work and got sideswiped. It's been in the body shop since Thursday night and if all goes as planned I will be getting it back tomorrow. I don't think I'll be able to make the GTG though, since we won't be leaving home until at least 5. I hope everyone has a blast and I will see you all later friday! 

Allie


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
YAY i get to meet org people










Can't wait to shake your hand and punch you in the nose








Alli, so sorry to hear about the S







Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (ginanana)*

careful my wife might snap at u lol


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

^^^^ i'll bring the water balloons.


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: H20*

howdy!
new here
live in northeast,md near the DE border
i've been toying around with goin to OC this weekend to see what h20brings.
just got my bug 2 weeks ago and i'm anxious to start molesting it since i've been customizing vehicles for about 15 years now.
stock really sux








if ya see me my name is jim, the car is an 03 silver turbo beetle.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_careful my wife might snap at u lol









ruh roh, girl fight!
In all honesty, really looking forward to meeting everyone. Now if it would only stop raining!


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: H20 GTG (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Loose show tangent, grabbed this pic from the Waterwagens show, ne1 know whose NB this is?









that was the only NB at waterwagens this year


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (rootrider)*

So what happened with the pictures from the GTG?
Anybody?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

there are some over on the orgy. I didn't make it out though, so none from me.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_there are some over on the orgy. I didn't make it out though, so none from me.


i think you placed 3rd in our class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*

yes I did, congrats on 2nd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: H20 GTG (bugasm99)*

thanks, we both got owned by miss ruby








and vr6bug didnt even place.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: H20 GTG (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_thanks, we both got owned by miss ruby








and vr6bug didnt even place.

Are you serious?! IMO, it should have been first, but then again I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: H20 GTG (r0nd3L)*

i'll be the first to admit that I have a long way to go with my car and would have not been a bit upset if vr6bug had placed and I didn't.
With that said, i still don't think that his car is finished yet. Even though he has a very unique widebody car, the body itself isn't complete and he still has some finish work to do in order to not only get it complete, but make the kit look and fit as if it rolled off the factory floor. This second part I think will be very difficult as it was intended for purpose built race cars, not a show car.
same goes for the motor. Having a fully built motor is a great thing, but its not going to win you a show. If the motor and the interior is dirty and unkept, your not going to win a show. 
I have the utmost respect for the time and effort that has gone into the car, but it has to be followed through 100% of the way. As I said after Volksfest, I really think this car is going to be a top notch contender soon, its just not there yet.


----------

